# Fog machine not working



## jtrothrock (Aug 30, 2016)

No help on this?


----------



## Redsand187 (Oct 28, 2004)

If you are so inclined, disassemble the pump. It is likely stuck. Taking it apart and putting it together will likely fix it as dumb as that sounds.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the forum becomes very crazy the couple of days before the big day with everyone getting things set up and working out the kinks... so there may not be anyone knowledgeable enough to help you on here at the moment. Hopefully someone will see this today and have an idea.

I'd suggest doing a search for fog machine repair posts - I found a couple that might help:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/164497-unclog-fog-machine-filter-yardhaunt2000.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/145507-both-fog-machines-dead-coil-issues.html


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Most likely going to be a failed pump. After you ran cleaner through it, did you run a high quality fog juice back through it? If not, the pump may be dried up or the screen is clogged. Very carefully pull the pump apart and check the screen.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted about my experience troubleshooting a specific fog machine here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=135558
You might find it helpful.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Based on your comment that you said the lines are not clogged.......

#1......did you in fact hear the "humming or buzzing" of the pump?
#2......if the pump is working, did you check the output nozzle?
#3......if the output nozzle isn't clogged, is there anything at all? Just juice? spitting?
A lot of the most common Fog machine problems revolve around.......
1) Clogged/Blocked lines
2)pump clogged/not functioning whatsoever
3)coil not functioning/heating for juice in injector body
4)blocked/clogged injector nozzle.

You have to be systemic about these Machines. Travel the lines logically and inspect each element one-by-one and eventually the problem will present itself. I would appreciate any or all information you could pass on, would greatly help in a possible diagnosis.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Use straight white vinegar to run through and clean the fogger.....


----------

